# TPI strikes out again



## emoque (May 15, 2008)

post removed...duplicates not allowed


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 15, 2008)

Perhaps you should take this up privately with TPI.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 15, 2008)

*You came here last November and posted this with no proof*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59537:wall: 

and then disappeared, and now you are back, posting the same #@%(**) 

 I believe that you are posting about the wrong company, but I would be very happy to try and help you if you will post all the details, including the full name of the company and the phone number you are calling. 
 

*
PLEASE SPELL OUT THE DETAILS OF THIS PURCHASE!!!!*

Greg


emoque said:


> We need help with this situation. We bought TPI Grand Weeks in Sept. 2007 and were hopeful of many treats to come. We were told we would be able to return to San Jose Del Cabo in Feb., but that turned out not to be true. Were told that we could exchange our time share and get a reimbursement, but to do this by the summer since our time share is in Dec.
> I called today to set up the fee r eimbursement and was told that we had to deposit it 18 months ahead of time in order to be eligible for the reimbursement...it does not state this on the contract, nor does it state any time frame for obtaining a fee reimbursement. The agent at first said according to our contract we couldn't even receive a fee reimbursement, I had to get the contract out and point out to the contrary what existed. She talked to her supervisor and they said we would need 10 months prior, then she talked to the supervisor again, then said 18 months...what is going on! This does not bode well for your reputation and we need to know why the contract doesn't state what we are hearing now. The agent also said we should've read the contract "on-line"..why? Why read another contract, and we were never told this. I am confused and unhappy!


----------



## aliikai2 (May 15, 2008)

*Doing some additional detective work*

*There are several resorts in San José del Cabo but only 3 with Grand in the names, which of these resorts did you purchase??


 	Monarch Grand Vacations Cabo Azul
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San José del Cabo	MCZ	 	 	 	 	 	 
Grand Mayan Cabos
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San José del Cabo 	7905	
Gold Crown Resort

 Playa del Sol Los Cabos
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur , San José del Cabo

 Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San Jose del Cabo	DOR	 	 	
Five Star Resort

  	Club Regina Los Cabos at Westin
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San Jose Del Cabo

	Club Casa Dorada Beach & Golf Resort
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San Jose del Cabo

Grand Baja Resort and Spa, The
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San José del Cabo

La Jolla de Los Cabos
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San Jose del Cabo

Melia Vacation Club at Melia Cabo Real
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San Jose del Cabo

	WorldMark Coral Baja
North America, Mexico, Baja California Sur, San José del Cabo*

Greg


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2008)

you didnt post any details last time...and as pointed out above its not fair for you to come back and post this again.

you need to either call TPI and sort this out...or post more information....and you can do so in the original thread.


----------

